#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Which Model is more suitable For User Interface Design?

## Wondergirl

Hello Everyone,


Mental models are an artefact of belief ,that basically Means they are the beliefs that a user holds about any given system OR interaction ,for instance a website or a web browser .



*Could you Anyone suggest on it?
*

*Thank you!*

----------


## Moana

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> Mental models are an artefact of belief ,that basically Means they are the beliefs that a user holds about any given system OR interaction ,for instance a website or a web browser .
> 
> 
> 
> *Could you Anyone suggest on it?
> *
> ...


A good UI is one that matches the user's mental model, meaning that it behaves exactly as the user expects when interacting with it. Of course each user's mental model may vary depending on their previous experience and level of expertise with similar systems.

----------

